

Merb 0.9.7 To Be Released Tomorrow - qhoxie
http://blog.merbivore.com/2008/09/13/merb-0-9-7-universe-in-a-bundle-released-

======
qhoxie
Great new stuff coming in right now. New router, caching, and bundling (was
freezing).

